# Bill Dances Monster Catfish Tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you guys heard? Bill Dance is giving up that silly bass fishing to pursue Americas fastest growing sport-fish in popularity and to show his enthusiasm hes putting on a monster tournament at the new Bass Pro Shops Pyramid in Memphis, Tennessee. Anyone who's anyone in the Cat-fishing Game will be there including many of us right here from Florida. 

Who ever wins first will be catapulted into the big leagues with a first place prize of $14,000 plus nearly $10,000 in additional prizes and winnings. Boat give aways & to much to list.

It's going to be a good time for sure.

Bill himself will even be fishing in the event.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"Catapulted" Ha!!

Bill Dance had some good catfish videos before it was popular. Used to watch him slay big blues on the Mississippi river. Good stuff.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

He's not new to the game. He's been catfishing since his beginning.

I saw an interview with him years and years ago. One of the questions he was ask was what his favorite type of fishing was. He said catfishing had always been his favorite.

I always enjoyed watching him.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah after too many years hiatus from catfishing I finally got the Flat Bottom Girl back on the river. Forgot how relaxing it can be. Now I just need to trick her out with some rod holders.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Yeah after too many years hiatus from catfishing I finally got the Flat Bottom Girl back on the river. Forgot how relaxing it can be. Now I just need to trick her out with some rod holders.


I bought my old Capehorn 17 back for that very reason.
Sometimes I just want to fish and be lazy.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm just picking on the bass guys. Fishing is all fun, and you are right I remember watching him catfish years ago. He lives on one of the best stretches of River in America for it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

100th place gets 1000 bucks?! dang i missed out, thats an attainable goal!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sure said:


> 100th place gets 1000 bucks?! dang i missed out, thats an attainable goal!


Sign up and just drink beer at the ramp while everyone else fishes. Collect your $1000 and go home.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I would still find a way to lose and go home broke.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I bought my old Capehorn 17 back for that very reason.
> Sometimes I just want to fish and be lazy.


Sometimes I'm too lazy to fish. This "getting old" stuff is getting old.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's the man


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We have some forum members heading to the tournament. Ed Turk is going.


----------

